# Cdl Plow Driver Wanted



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

Driver For Mack 10 Wheeler, Plow For Mass. Highway So. Shore 
Jack 781-589-4181


----------



## big dave (Nov 17, 2006)

*driver*

my name is Dave I'm a recent grad. from new england tractor trailer training school waiting on a test date from the registry which should be in the next couple of weeks if your till looking I'm interested

thanks alot
big Dave

 :yow!:


----------

